# Coyote bike, anyone seen one?? circa 1985/86 similar to Goat Deluxe



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Recently picked up this frame but don't have any history with it. Definitely has some similarities with a Mountain Goat Deluxe but not a Goat. Oval down tube, fillet brazed, Hite Rite tab, head tube reinforcements, oval tubed stem. Workmanship looks to be pretty decent. Paint work doesn't look like a professional job. Guessing circa 1985/86? Probably build it up with deer head XT stuff. Any ideas?

Yep, crappy cell phone photos. Better ones when we get 'er built up.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

I wanna say I've heard the name before. Looks like a nice bike, looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Cool looking frame!

Coyote, wasn't that some ski company, that got into bikes too? Research and Design, something like that?

This bike doesn't look anything like the Taiwan Coyotes I recall seeing over the years though....


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Research Dynamics? I don't remember them looking anything like that either.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The RD Coyote was a ski.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm thinking Arizona... A bike shop brand... Could be wrong...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jeff said:


> The RD Coyote was a ski.


True, but also a bike by said ski company, cheapo, but a bike indeed, a buddy of mine had one. Hence my having any input in this pony race in the first place...


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Maybe it's a wolf, not a coyote?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> True, but also a bike by said ski company, cheapo, but a bike indeed, a buddy of mine had one. Hence my having any input in this pony race in the first place...


Not all of them were el-cheapo bottom of the line bikes. In '93 they had an XTR model with an Allsop stem. I sold the heck out of a model they had with a Deore DX group, Scott SE cantilever brakes, and pretty decent frames in '91 or '92. The following year they had an LX bike that was a pretty good value.

BikePedia - Complete Bicycles/Frames 1993 Research Dynamics models

Gene, my RD ski rep had a bunch of their bikes in his warehouse in Denver and they made a great filler at different price points in my inventory when my larger lines had mid-late season holes in their inventories. I could count on him to get me bikes to fill in my inventory at certain price points and to have them to my shop within a day or two.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

RD Coyote was very active in MB events in+around the Great Northwest in the late 80's-early 90's.
Remember them having some rider bikes as loaners at quite a few events.
Won a pair of RD Coyote skis at the Mt Hood event in the late 80's, also the Sun Mt Lodge ski area MB races in Winthrop,Wa.
They built a few beam bikes(91-92ish) for the Softride outfit, being the Allsop's were very involved in the ski industry.
Very standup company that supported grass roots MB events regardless of location.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The question still stands......


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Vaughn somebody ran a chain of outdoor mountain stores in the rockies...Maybe Chalet something or something chalet. The RD Coyote bikes were mostly sold in his own chain of stores and a few others. More of a private label line. Met the guy in Taiwan on a few occassions. Most of their bikes were made at Dodsun in Taiwan. Same factory that was producing some bikes for Specialized, early Taiwan HooKooEKoo's, Iron Horse and others at the time. Bikepedia has their bikes listed for the older years. I think most years they had 8-10 models. Defintiely Dodsun built if the serial number starts DS.

old thread on them.... http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/coyote-research-dynamics-361188.html


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, I've succeeded in derailing this thread! 

Thanks for all the fog clearing, and I'm now quite sure what Jeff posted has nothing to do with the Coyote I knew BITD. 

Cool they did a whole line, figured as much, but the one my buddy has was definitely low end, frame probably weighed 10 lbs all on it's own.....


----------



## balindamood (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a very early (1986, early for them) RD Coyote. Research Dynamics is/was a ski company that branched into MTB's for about 8-10 years starting in the mid to late 80's. Bikes were generally made in Tiawan, and the one I have, as well as others I have seen, are very similar to Scott. This doesn;t surpise me much considering the relative similarities in company locations and product lines.

I have been able to find very little-to-no infomration on the early ones like mine. It has a "special" Tange tubing, and came with a mix of Suntor XC parts with a Campagnolo headset. The frame, although TIG's, is very well made, with an unusual amount of detail givent to the seatstay/seat lug connection (at least for MTB's).

The detailing around the lower head tube, combined with the ovalized downtube at the BB looks to be a one-off as nearly all of the 80's ovalized tubing I have seen concentrates on the seat-tube. The seatstay detailing is odd...almost like the builde did not want to screw up the fillet welding of the seat/top tube by heating it up to attach the stays. The chainstay brake studs nail it betwen 85-88. The main tubes alsmost look to be std road diameter, even though OS stuff should have been available. What sized seat post does it take??


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Couple more pictures. Close up of the top tube decal/logo, kinda weird seat stay intersection and stem side shot. Anybody else think this looks like a drop bar stem? It seems to have a pretty high rise from the days when stem were usually pretty flat. It is also mounted to a double wedge so it could be raised up even further. Might be fun to build it with drops?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Finally got it built back up. Pictures and specs @ MOMBAT: 1985 Coyote (Research Dynamics?)

The split clamp, high rise roller stem looked to be built for drop bars so we went with 'em. Other parts are pretty standard 1985/86 parts. All the Research Dynamics bikes I could find looked to be lower end imported frames. Couldn't find a serial number on this one but it sure looks to be more of a domestic one-off type of frame?? Maybe a sample, low production or different company all together?


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Turned out great

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balindamood (Oct 27, 2011)

I picked this one up about three years ago and am simmilarly flumoxed. Although I have been tempted to dismiss it as a mid-level Tiawan import (it is very similar to Scotts of similar vintage), it has several distinctive things which I cannot explain. The frame is TIG weleded, but with alot more care than similar bikes. The seatstays are partially wrapped about the seat/head tube, and done particularly well. Ihave never seen a Tange tubing label like this one. Finally, althoug it was completely decked out in 1987 vintage Suntour XC Sport, accented with Araya RM20's and Scott bars, it has a Campagnolo Record headset and an early sealed bearing bottom bracket (I cannot remember the brand).

Here is the bike as found:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

I've seen several bikes of that era as well which do appear to be more of a regular production style bike. Pretty different animal from the one we have.


----------

